# Large breed dog lovers...



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Tell me why you fell in love with them... 
For me it is always the power and grace of such a large animal. I think rottweilers, cane corsos, and other large breeds are beautiful in their own way. For me, they are far superior than other breeds of dogs as I love the look and temperament of such dogs. But that's my own opinion. I just love a big dog (granted I said big, not FAT!!! lol) that is a little harder to train than a more social dog. I like the fact that you HAVE to know what you are doing to even know how to handle one. But then again some dogs are like this and they aren't even big, but there's something about that type of size that makes me love them more. Sorry, guys I'm probably just rambling on but I really LOVE them. So why do you like them or your own certain breed?


----------



## Brigita Brinac (Jun 29, 2008)

I've never seen more power, determination, speed, agility, tenacity, nor intelligence than in Mal.

Had other breeds and they can't compare. I mean how many breeds can scale an 8' wall and do it time after time? They can deal with the cold and the heat and have the drive and heart to work to the end.

They bond and are so loyal...that even bribes couldn't buy their loyalties. 

They are for the experienced handler/trainer and as much as they remember everything good...they will also remember every mistake you've made with them.

For me the size doesn't determine how I feel about a dog...it's the character, presence, workability, temperament, health, drives, structure etc....it's all encompassing.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What Brigita said. She was actually describing the big terriers. LOL People actually see these dogs before they even notice the standard size sitting there. They just have a commanding presence.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

My wife is on her third Rott…. Capone is my first. I don’t think I will ever not have a Rotti. He is so eager to please… Loves learning new things…. Exudes confidence… He’s just wonderful in every way. Yesterday was his birthday, he turned 7.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> What Brigita said. She was actually describing the big terriers. LOL People actually see these dogs before they even notice the standard size sitting there. They just have a commanding presence.


 
I have to disagree with that Don. :wink:
Brigita was describing the small little terriers! :grin: :grin:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Bob... I have a Cairn that would love to come live with you! \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Bob... I have a Cairn that would love to come live with you! \\/


 
My JRT Pete wont even allow the GSDs in the house without armed (me) escort! :lol: :lol: 
Without supervision Thunder would happily "send him to a better place".:-o :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dogs are like fishing rods, a size for each need! My Big Bouvs fit me well. Now the decoys may say otherwise. The Border Collies are also equally nice for size and speed of use. If they are more than an arm full, they are too big.:razz:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I've always wanted really, really big dogs. I had a Great Dane twenty five or so years ago, my brother had a newfie back then, too. I had a big male rotti that I fostered for a year. He was an awesome dog to have by my side at night in the city. No one bothered me. I love the look of Irish Wolfhounds and looked into getting one once. 

A few years ago, when I struggled to carry a 75 lb, not yet fully out of anesthesia dog from my truck to the house, I realized I needed a smaller dog. One of the many reasons I chose a malinois. Figures my puppy grows up to be a 70 lb, 27" tall dog.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a small (100 pounds) Neapolitan mastiff that i got at the dog pound. She's my first mastiff.

God, I LOVE her!! She's a bully to the other dogs but does not harm - it's all show.

I will never be without some sort of mastiff ever again.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I have always been a fan of the GSD. Love their strength, size, intelligence, loyalty, etc...... Own 3 GSD and a Golden Ret. now.
My wife who never wanted a big dog has informed me that as long as we are married there will always be at least one Golden Ret. and one GSD in our house.

Terry


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I owned dogs my whole life. I got my first purebred in my very early teens. He was a gorgeous English Setter.

After I got out of the military I started with a "show" American bred GSD.

Then I wised up to the difference between show and working dogs.

Through the years I've owned GSD's, Rotts and now Dutchies.

At different times in my life I had two different GSD's that I considered "great dogs".

My last Rott lived until he was 12 years old. He was a wonderful friend and protector who traveled with me throughout Costa Rica and then back here to Idaho.

And finally the Dutchies that I suppose will be the final dogs in my life. They keep me hopping. They both have the long range potential to be what I consider "great dogs".

I enjoyed all three of these working breeds. They all had different attributes. This thread made me think back to some of the good times I had with all of my dogs.


----------

